# Chewing the bars!!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness it is driving me mad!!! :lol:

my hamster has a gerbil tank (2.5x1x1ft) with a mesh lid which I have made a hole for a rotastak tube..that goes to his dining room, and then he has a curly tube to a round room with a wheel and a bedroom.

He has walnuts and monkey nuts (not too many) mixed hammy food, I give him carrots, cucumber, and occasionally the chew bars you hook to the cage.

He has a straw bed thingy in the tank, as well as a bit of packing egg box, a willow stick chew, two wooden chews, a wooden game with a wee ball in the middle (probably meant for a rabbit).

I am looking at getting him this Buddy Deluxe Hamster Cage 60x36x28cm With Clear Top on eBay (end time 15-Aug-11 15:41:52 BST) or something similar as I can't see what the ventilation is like on that. But is he doing it because he is bored or he just likes it?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hes probably bored, the rotastak wheels are not big enough for a syrian hamster, you need a wheel with atleast an 8" diameter for a syrian


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Some hamsters chew bars out of habit although mostly it is due to boredom. My hammies have never touched any of the toys or chews that i bought for them, they tend to prefer to use/chew/play with random home made cardboard toys. And i agree with the above, an 8inch exercise wheel is the minimum size required for a syrian. please ignore this if he isnt a syrian! :laugh: xx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

my guinea pigs do this when they've not been let out for their exercise yet. . . 

maybe a safe exercise ball would help to curb boredom by giving a change of scenery without the risk of escaping?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

that cage looks good with the plastic instead of bars it will mean your little one can't chew the bars and will probably save its teeth 

one of my guinea pigs has a broken tooth and chewing the bars is the only thing I think that can have caused it


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Some of mine chew the bars regardless of the size of the cage and how many toys they have. Smokey and Starlyte are particularly bad for it. My other hamsters either have a quick nibble or ignore their bars.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks he has a ball... he chases me in it and then sits down and has a wash :lol: 

The rotastak wheel is temporary he had one of those stans for the ball... that go in the cage, but it broke so I am wating on a new one.

If he is bored, what else can I give him to stop the bored?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I have had him out in his ball while I sorted the cage out.... he bumped into my foot a few times then followed me into the hall and then the kitchen and then chased the dog :lol:

Someone suggested me to get a box of plain tissues, that he can rip up for bedding, gave him a new toilet tube and a new chew bar. So far since I put him back in he hasn't chewed the bars 

He is already pulling the tissues out and carrying up to his wee bedroom 










Have been looking at cages again so hopefully have one he wont be able to chew on metal soon


----------

